# Not ALL conditioners can DEEP condition!!



## envybeauty (Dec 6, 2006)

I have noticed some ladies refer to deep conditioning their hair simply by putting a regular conditioner on their hair and letting it sit for a while.  Some conditioners will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair no matter how LONG you leave it! 

Regular conditioners just work on the surface of your hair shaft --they do not penetrate it. Deep conditioners penetrate the hair shaft to provide conditioning from within.  Letting a regular conditioner just sit on your hair will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair! 

Think of this analogy: conditioner is to rinse/cellophane/henna  as
deep conditioner is to permanent color/highlights.  
A rinse will not permanently color your hair no matter how long you leave it on your head.

Make sure you are applying a DEEP conditioner when you want to DEEP CONDITION!

http://motowngirl.com/deep_conditioners.php
http://www.haircompounds.com/userimages/Ionproddesc.htm


----------



## Miss.Que (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.  I was under the impression that I could use any conditioner for a deep conditioning treatment.  I am constantly learning new things from this site.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Dec 6, 2006)

I recall reading a post in another thread that said a "deep conditioner" is one that explicitly states to leave the product on the hair for at least 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't know this. THanks for posting. Can you all name some brands that are actually deep conditioners.  All this time I have been using regular condish.


----------



## amina kamal (Dec 6, 2006)

Can someone post examples of Deep conditioners?


----------



## amina kamal (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh okay  I just saw the linkerplexed


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 6, 2006)

what are the key ingrediants to look for in a deep conditioner?

what are the differences between the 2?


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 6, 2006)

OK I SEE THE LINK NOW, I'M BEING SLOW


----------



## thefineprint (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks for the info.  i always wondered if all conditioners could be deep conditioners.


----------



## navsegda (Dec 6, 2006)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> I recall reading a post in another thread that said a "deep conditioner" is one that explicitly states to leave the product on the hair for at least 10-15 minutes.



This is true.  When I deep condition I use two deep conditioners that state this on the back and then I top them off with hair mayonnaise and sit for like 25 minutes.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 6, 2006)

navsegda said:
			
		

> This is true.  When I deep condition I use two deep conditioners that state this on the back and then I top them off with hair mayonnaise and sit for like 25 minutes.



So you deep condition and then add hair mayo for another 25? Sounds good, I might have to try this


----------



## navsegda (Dec 6, 2006)

gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> So you deep condition and then add hair mayo for another 25? Sounds good, I might have to try this



Actually, I put the two deep conditioners on, then the hair mayonnaise, and sit with all three for like 25 minutes.

However, the way you interpreted it sounds good.  I might try putting the two deep conditioners on first and sitting for 25 minutes, then rinsing, then putting on the hair mayonnaise and sitting for another 25 and rinsing.


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree: you'll never see me deep conditioning with VO5.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 6, 2006)

navsegda said:
			
		

> Actually, I put the two deep conditioners on, then the hair mayonnaise, and sit with all three for like 25 minutes.
> 
> However, the way you interpreted it sounds good.  I might try putting the two deep conditioners on first and sitting for 25 minutes, then rinsing, then putting on the hair mayonnaise and sitting for another 25 and rinsing.



What conditioners do you use?? I might have to do this for my next wash


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 6, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> I agree: you'll never see me deep conditioning with VO5.



I don't know why I started laughing when I saw this  But ITA, You could use a whole bottle of the stuff and it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## babyblue (Dec 6, 2006)

i agree.  I see people say they deep condition with thin runny conditioners like suave and vo5 and i'm like are u serious???????  yeah they may may close the cuticle and help detangle but the benefit is short term.

when i think of deep conditioning i think of an intensive treatment thats supposed to strenghten and/or  moisturize.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 6, 2006)

I use LeKair Cholesterol as a deep conditioner. It only says to leave on for 2 minutes, rinse out, and repeat the conditioning process. I've always thought cholesterol conditioners (LeKair, Queen Helene) were deep conditioners, but I never realized this one says 4 minutes total . I leave it on for like half an hour sometimes!


----------



## navsegda (Dec 6, 2006)

gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> What conditioners do you use?? I might have to do this for my next wash



I use Motions After-Shampoo Moisture Plus Conditioner and Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Penetrating Conditioner.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Dec 6, 2006)

i remember reading about this in Cathy Howse' book.   She says that for deep conditioning, look for a conditioner that specifically states 'deep conditioning' or 'intense' or instructions say to leave on for 15mins or so.   The difference of those V05 conditioners or whatever, is that they are 'instant' conditioners.  the purpose of these conditioners is to *coat* the hair to give it the appearance of shine and help with detangling and smoothing.   But the purpose of a deep conditioner is to penetrate the shaft and impart moisture and protein to the hairshaft and eventually improve the health of the hair.   Which probably explains why sometimes My V05 softens my hair a little better than my mizani hydrafuse deep cond...  erplexed 

I wish i can figure out if Humecto is a deep cond or not.   because it coats the hair and helps with detangling, but i wonder if this is all i need to impart strength and moisture to my hair strands...


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 6, 2006)

another reason why i luv aubrey organics honeysuckle rose.

Directions:     
Shake well before using. After shampooing, apply to damp hair and work through, concentrating on the ends. Leave on for 1 to 2 minutes, then rinse. For deep conditioning: Apply to dry hair and distribute from scalp to ends. Leave on for 15 minutes, then shampoo and condition hair as usual.

1 product can do it all for one price.

:wink2:


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweetg said:
			
		

> what are the key ingrediants to look for in a deep conditioner?
> 
> what are the differences between the 2?


 
Umm...okay so the only way to know the difference is by reading the instructions...cool. No one knows the key ingrediant that is common in all?

I wouldn't use Suave, v05or any one of those as my Deep conditioner anyway.


----------



## BeatriceFly (Dec 6, 2006)

help!!
i was just going to use redken all soft heavy cream as a deep condtioner
it says leave on 5-15 minutes
what does it make it then?
according to the link, 5 min is not a dc, and 15 min is
help!!


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 7, 2006)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> another reason why i luv aubrey organics honeysuckle rose.
> 
> Directions:
> Shake well before using. After shampooing, apply to damp hair and work through, concentrating on the ends. Leave on for 1 to 2 minutes, then rinse. For deep conditioning: Apply to dry hair and distribute from scalp to ends. Leave on for 15 minutes, then shampoo and condition hair as usual.
> ...



 same with J/a/s/o/n organics.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 7, 2006)

yay! my conditioner is listed so i used the right one! one more vote for nexxus humectress baby!!!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good lookin out OP! I've been a regular on this site for a year now and never heard that one before. Thankfully I have been using a conditioner from the list anyway!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 7, 2006)

nvybeauty said:
			
		

> I have noticed some ladies refer to deep conditioning their hair simply by putting a regular conditioner on their hair and letting it sit for a while.  Some conditioners will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair no matter how LONG you leave it!
> 
> Regular conditioners just work on the surface of your hair shaft --they do not penetrate it. Deep conditioners penetrate the hair shaft to provide conditioning from within.  Letting a regular conditioner just sit on your hair will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair!
> 
> ...


Very good info!  I've been wanting to post this for a while because I've seen that a lot of ladies use conditioners such as Suave and V05 to deep condition.  I always make sure I deep condition w/ a product that says deep conditioner on the bottle.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Dec 7, 2006)

EbonyPerez said:
			
		

> help!!
> i was just going to use redken all soft heavy cream as a deep condtioner
> it says leave on 5-15 minutes
> what does it make it then?
> ...


 
I think you're safe using this as a deep conditioner; sounds like it can be used as both an instant conditioner and a DC based on the label.


----------



## thesweetone (Dec 7, 2006)

LynnieB said:
			
		

> another reason why i luv aubrey organics honeysuckle rose.
> 
> Directions:
> Shake well before using. After shampooing, apply to damp hair and work through, concentrating on the ends. Leave on for 1 to 2 minutes, then rinse. For deep conditioning: Apply to dry hair and distribute from scalp to ends. Leave on for 15 minutes, then shampoo and condition hair as usual.
> ...


 
Co-signing!  Between GPB, White Camellia, and Honeysuckle Rose, all my pre-poo, condition, and deep condition needs are met!

I  Aubrey Organics!!!!!!


----------



## Detangle (Dec 7, 2006)

Girrrrrrl....thank you for the links. I just recently joined and was thinking of products to shop around for for dp co and recon co. I just got the co washes down and so now its time to step my regime up. Thanks alot for the links. Very informative. 




			
				nvybeauty said:
			
		

> I have noticed some ladies refer to deep conditioning their hair simply by putting a regular conditioner on their hair and letting it sit for a while. Some conditioners will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair no matter how LONG you leave it!
> 
> Regular conditioners just work on the surface of your hair shaft --they do not penetrate it. Deep conditioners penetrate the hair shaft to provide conditioning from within. Letting a regular conditioner just sit on your hair will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair!
> 
> ...


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 7, 2006)

navsegda said:
			
		

> Actually, I put the two deep conditioners on, then the hair mayonnaise, and sit with all three for like 25 minutes.
> 
> However, the way you interpreted it sounds good.  I might try putting the two deep conditioners on first and sitting for 25 minutes, then rinsing, then putting on the hair mayonnaise and sitting for another 25 and rinsing.



You'll get the same effect if you do them all at once. You might as well continue to do it the same way; it'll save you time. I usually DC with an ORS Pak and Nexxus Humectress (which can be used as a regular con or a deep con per the back of the bottle).


----------



## envybeauty (Dec 7, 2006)

Sweetg said:
			
		

> Umm...okay so the only way to know the difference is by reading the instructions...cool. No one knows the key ingrediant that is common in all?
> 
> I wouldn't use Suave, v05or any one of those as my Deep conditioner anyway.


 
I don't believe all deep conditioners have the same ingredient....no more than shampoos. Having a particular ingredient will not make something a deep conditioner.


----------



## envybeauty (Dec 7, 2006)

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> Good lookin out OP! I've been a regular on this site for a year now and never heard that one before. Thankfully I have been using a conditioner from the list anyway!


 
Not a problem!


----------



## envybeauty (Dec 7, 2006)

Re-ce said:
			
		

> Girrrrrrl....thank you for the links. I just recently joined and was thinking of products to shop around for for dp co and recon co. I just got the co washes down and so now its time to step my regime up. Thanks alot for the links. Very informative.
> 
> 
> [/b]


 
I have learned a lot and thought to share what was obvious to some. I learned it somewhere along the way in my own hair journey.


----------



## envybeauty (Dec 7, 2006)

Re-ce said:
			
		

> Girrrrrrl....thank you for the links. I just recently joined and was thinking of products to shop around for for dp co and recon co. I just got the co washes down and so now its time to step my regime up. Thanks alot for the links. Very informative.
> 
> 
> [/b]


 
I have learned a lot and thought to share what was obvious to some. I learned it somewhere along the way in my own hair journey.


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 7, 2006)

gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> I don't know why I started laughing when I saw this But ITA, You could use a whole bottle of the stuff and it wouldn't make a difference.


 
I have found that CW with VO5 works bestâ€¦ THEN take a smaller amount of deep condish and let it set in detangled freash CW hair. at first I did try the deep condish with VO5 and it wasnâ€™t bad but by using an actual deep condish I can see a difference. 

This provides the best results for me.


----------



## balisi (Dec 8, 2006)

Sweetg said:
			
		

> Umm...okay so the only way to know the difference is by reading the instructions...cool. No one knows the *key ingrediant that is common in all?*
> I wouldn't use Suave, v05or any one of those as my Deep conditioner anyway.


It's not so much about the ingredients as it is the size of the molecules.  The deep conditioners are constructed of molecules small enough to penetrate the hair shaft.


----------



## Aveena (Dec 8, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> I use LeKair Cholesterol as a deep conditioner. It only says to leave on for 2 minutes, rinse out, and repeat the conditioning process. I've always thought cholesterol conditioners (LeKair, Queen Helene) were deep conditioners, but I never realized this one says 4 minutes total . I leave it on for like half an hour sometimes!


 
I'm at a complete loss   cause I use LeKair Cholesterol too!! always used it as my deep conditioner... for 45mins-1hr? o dear...erplexed 

I always wanted to try Elasta DPR 11 or NTM... tho.  I'll have to compare the difference in the way my hair feels.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 8, 2006)

Fran said:
			
		

> I'm at a complete loss  cause I use LeKair Cholesterol too!! always used it as my deep conditioner... for 45mins-1hr? o dear...erplexed
> 
> I always wanted to try Elasta DPR 11 or NTM... tho. I'll have to compare the difference in the way my hair feels.


 


Lekair Cholesterol is one of the deep conditioners listed in the original link.  I love Lekair.  Anyway, it is a little confusing, because a lot of those conditioners listed like NTM and Herbal Essences etc, say to leave on for a few minutes.  I know my NTM DDC says something about a "one minute rinse" on the tube.


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 8, 2006)

nvybeauty said:
			
		

> I have noticed some ladies refer to deep conditioning their hair simply by putting a regular conditioner on their hair and letting it sit for a while.  Some conditioners will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair no matter how LONG you leave it!
> 
> Regular conditioners just work on the surface of your hair shaft --they do not penetrate it. Deep conditioners penetrate the hair shaft to provide conditioning from within.  Letting a regular conditioner just sit on your hair will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair!
> 
> ...



So true and so glad you brought this info. to the forefront.


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 8, 2006)

Are there any deep conditioners with out protein?


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 8, 2006)

navsegda said:
			
		

> Actually, I put the two deep conditioners on, then the hair mayonnaise, and sit with all three for like 25 minutes.


 

This sounds so good. Tonight, I'm doing this. I put some Aubrey's GPB on my dry hair and mixed some Queen Helene Super Cholesterol on top of it and mixed them all together with Aceite 3 oil. I love being a mad scientist when it comes to conditioning. Muahahahahaaa....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 10, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> I use LeKair Cholesterol as a deep conditioner. It only says to leave on for 2 minutes, rinse out, and repeat the conditioning process. I've always thought cholesterol conditioners (LeKair, Queen Helene) were deep conditioners, but I never realized this one says 4 minutes total . I leave it on for like half an hour sometimes!



My jar of Queen Helene Cholesterol says to leave it on for 15-30 minutes. I think that qualifies it as a deep conditioner.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 10, 2006)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> I wish i can figure out if Humecto is a deep cond or not.   because it coats the hair and helps with detangling, but i wonder if this is all i need to impart strength and moisture to my hair strands...



The instructions on the tub of Humecto says to leave it on for 15-20 minutes with a plastic cap. I use it every week as a deep conditioner.


----------



## mango387 (Dec 13, 2006)

A previous poster mentioned that she CWed first and then deep conditioned.
Do you think it is okay to use a deep conditioner first and then follow that with vo5 or Suave?  I'm sorry, but deep conditioning just does not handle my tangles like the cheapies do.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Dec 13, 2006)

OK - I BEEN KNEW ABOUT THIS BUT WHAT I DIDN'T KNOW WAS THAT NEXXUSS HUMECTRESS WAS CONSIDERED A DEEP CO. AND I WAS CO-WASHING WITH THAT STUFF LIKE TWICE A WEEK IN THE SUMMER. THEREFORE CONTRIBUTING TO ME OVERCONDITIONING.  

VERY INTERESTING.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 13, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> I use LeKair Cholesterol as a deep conditioner. It only says to leave on for 2 minutes, rinse out, and repeat the conditioning process. I've always thought cholesterol conditioners (LeKair, Queen Helene) were deep conditioners, but I never realized this one says 4 minutes total . I leave it on for like half an hour sometimes!




*I use Lekair & Lustrasilk Cholesterol Conditioners, I've always considered them to be a deep conditioners, and I still do. I always leave it in for at least 60 mins or longer.*


----------



## sareca (Dec 13, 2006)

All my "instant" conditioners work better when I leave them longer and with heat. It may not be deep, but it's certainly better conditioned.  My hair doesn't seem to miss deep conditioning.


----------



## mkstar826 (Dec 13, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> All my "instant" conditioners work better when I leave them longer and with heat. It may not be deep, but it's certainly better conditioned.  My hair doesn't seem to miss deep conditioning.



yep yep. personally i don't think it really matters.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 23, 2007)

*Bumping for any newbies because I think this is important information.*


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 23, 2007)

nvybeauty said:
			
		

> I have noticed some ladies refer to deep conditioning their hair simply by putting a regular conditioner on their hair and letting it sit for a while. Some conditioners will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair no matter how LONG you leave it!
> 
> Regular conditioners just work on the surface of your hair shaft --they do not penetrate it. Deep conditioners penetrate the hair shaft to provide conditioning from within. Letting a regular conditioner just sit on your hair will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair!
> 
> ...


 
thanks for reminding... and I had to be reminded of this when I was made aware of the differences btwn the two when I was reading Cathy Howse's book. When I use my deep conditioner that she markets it was specifically made for that purpose(with heat!!) I sit under the dryer for 20-30 minutes. It has made a world of difference!! I still use a moisturizing rinse out conditioner afterwards for slip(especially post relaxer 12wks)... since her deep conditioner has protein. But when I was exclusively using instant cond.'s or rinse out only.. my shafts were silky then turned frizzy.. so I am glad that I found a deep cond. that works for me


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Jan 23, 2007)

Now what if you deep conditon first (lustersilk & organics hair mayo) wash then condition with a rinse out conditioner. Do you still get the benefits of the deep conditioning treatment? Or should they be excuted in the other order.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 23, 2007)

loreal99 said:
			
		

> Now what if you deep conditon first (lustersilk & organics hair mayo) wash then condition with a rinse out conditioner. Do you still get the benefits of the deep conditioning treatment? Or should they be excuted in the other order.


Yes this is ok to do.  You will still get the benefits of the deep conditioning.   A lot of ladies like to deep condition then do a rinse out after that because rinse out's provide more slip than some deep con's.  You should be fine doing this.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 23, 2007)

loreal99 said:
			
		

> Now what if you deep conditon first (lustersilk & organics hair mayo) wash then condition with a rinse out conditioner. Do you still get the benefits of the deep conditioning treatment? Or should they be excuted in the other order.


 
mentioned in my earlier post that's what I do (deep con. 1st then use a rinse out for slip) especially the longer I stretch my relaxers. I haven't noticed any adverse effects by doing this. IMO this works great!..well atleast for me anyways


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Jan 23, 2007)

I mean dc, shampoo, then condition (rinse out).


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Anything that contains protein is a deep conditioner.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 23, 2007)

loreal99 said:
			
		

> I mean dc, shampoo, then condition (rinse out).


 
I don't do a pre-pooing. I just shampoo once, then dc with heat then I rinse this out,  and then lastly use a rinse out cond., do a final rinse and then I go roller set!


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 23, 2007)

loreal99 said:
			
		

> I mean dc, shampoo, then condition (rinse out).


Ok, I see.  I didn't see that you wrote dc *then* shampoo.  Personally, no I wouldn't do that because the shampoo is going to strip what the dc put in.  Shampoo, dc, rinse out is how I would do it.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

i have been trying to find out if Aveda Brilliant is an instant or deep conditioner. Does anyone know? the bottle does not state how long to leave on and i'm very curious about that.

oops...i just went on their site and found this:

Quenches your hair's thirst and sets tangles free, even in the most textured hair. Plant emollients restore hair so it looks smooth and shiny. Excellent detangler makes hair feel soft and silky. 

â€¢  Hydrates  
â€¢  Conditions 
â€¢  Detangles 

After shampooing with BrilliantTM Shampoo, apply a small amount of BrilliantTM Conditioner to wet hair and work through to ends. Leave on 3-5 minutes. Rinse thoroughly and proceed to style.


----------



## cocoa32 (Apr 20, 2007)

b u m p i n g


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 20, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> i have been trying to find out if Aveda Brilliant is an instant or deep conditioner. Does anyone know? the bottle does not state how long to leave on and i'm very curious about that.
> 
> oops...i just went on their site and found this:
> 
> ...



It does for me.  I don't agree that regular conditioner can't deep condition.  Just because it says to rinse does not mean that it cannot be a deep conditioner.  

For example, Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor used to say leave it on for 2 min and rinse. On many occasions I have used it as a deep conditioner and it works MUCH better.

On the other hand Motions Moisture Plus says that you can sit under the dryer as a deep condition with it.  For me, it just is not enough on its own.  Sometimes, yes, but it is not hardly enough to deal with all my moisture/protein needs exclusively no matter how long I sit under the dryer.

It's all about the ingredients and I know the ones to look for in my conditioners that will give me great effects while sitting under the dryer.

(NOTE: Aveda Black Malva Users - try it under the dryer for 20 min )


----------



## AllyMD (Apr 20, 2007)

What would you consider silicon mix?  'Cuz I love that stuff and I use it as a DC.  erplexed


----------



## la flaca (Apr 21, 2007)

Bump


----------



## la flaca (Apr 21, 2007)

caribeandiva said:
			
		

> yay! my conditioner is listed so i used the right one! one more vote for nexxus humectress baby!!!


 
Mine says to leave in for 3 minutes


----------



## seraphinelle (Apr 21, 2007)

NVYbeauty
You are a wealth of knowledge on this site (amongst others)
Thank you!!


----------



## JazzyDez (Apr 21, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Mine says to leave in for 3 minutes


 
ummmm OT but la flaca but your siggy pic is hott!!! I might have to copy you and do something similar.


----------



## envybeauty (Apr 21, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> NVYbeauty
> You are a wealth of knowledge on this site (amongst others)
> Thank you!!


 
 thx---


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 21, 2007)

walkerca said:
			
		

> What would you consider silicon mix?  'Cuz I love that stuff and I use it as a DC.  erplexed


I was wondering the same thing because I dc with it too but I don't think it is one.  I have to make sure to keep up with my real deep conditioners just to be on the safe side.


----------



## la flaca (Apr 21, 2007)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> ummmm OT but la flaca but your siggy pic is hott!!! I might have to copy you and do something similar.


 
Thanks and I can't way too see your new siggy


----------



## Desert Skye (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree. I can see a diffrence when I attempted to deep condition with Suave instead of Keracare or Kenra.  My hair does not have the same slip and my ends feel dry after rinsing.


----------



## 21Trixie (Apr 21, 2007)

Miss.Que said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip. I was under the impression that I could use any conditioner for a deep conditioning treatment. I am constantly learning new things from this site.


 
I thought the same thing until I tried NTM as a deep conditioner. Needless to say, the results were not the same as using it as an instant conditioner. It wasn't until then I realized not all conditioners can be used as deep conditioners.

I am glad that I used it as an instant conditioner the first time. If I hadn't, I would have thought the stuff was no good.


----------



## la flaca (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I guess I am changing my regimen again, but is all good to me 'cause now I do not have to deep condition every week, I will do it every other week or monthly. A lot of the great conditioners don't need heat/cap so, if I am gonna have the same results anyways with it why bother!

This is a great thread, I already ordered 4 DC "the real thing" , so let's see how my hair will react


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just like a few others, I learned more about deep conditioning after reading Cathy Howse's book.  I do use her deep conditioner exclusively but I have others.  I noticed that the list in the link contains a few instant conditioners though.  For example, I use Kenra's conditioner as my main moisturizing conditioner but I consider it an instant conditioner even though I may leave it on for more than five minutes.  The directions do not say anything about leaving it on for a certain amount of time or using it with heat (just apply after shampoo and "rinse thoroughly" erplexed).*


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been guilty of this one Thanks for the tip! I exclusively use MaT deep conditioner and leave it in for 7-8 minutes no heat or 5 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 22, 2007)

Please someone post a list of real deep conditioners.  I am in the market for a deep conditioner.

Thanks!


----------



## Amour (Apr 22, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEK it says LeKair Cholestrol is a reconstructor... well I been using this as my main deep condition staple  

Ladies, is this true? Lekair is a reconstructor erplexed ?


----------



## la flaca (Apr 22, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Please someone post a list of real deep conditioners. I am in the market for a deep conditioner.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Here is where we are posting all the DCs

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=124065


----------



## kboogie007 (Apr 22, 2007)

KissKiss said:
			
		

> EEEEEEEEEEEEK it says LeKair Cholestrol is a reconstructor... well I been using this as my main deep condition staple
> 
> Ladies, is this true? Lekair is a reconstructor erplexed ?


me and you girl.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks LafFlaca!


----------



## Amylee (Apr 22, 2007)

Can somebody please post the ingredients of Elasta QP intense fortifying conditioner ?

TIA


----------



## destiny616 (Apr 22, 2007)

Amylee said:
			
		

> Can somebody please post the ingredients of Elasta QP intense fortifying conditioner ?
> 
> TIA


 
Water/aqua, Cetyl Alcohol, Quatemium-18,squalane,Hydrolyzed Silk Protein, Cetrimonium Bromide, Stearyl Alcohol, Extracts of Chamomile, Nettle, Birch, Rosemary, Coltsfoot(plant), Horsetail(Plant), Lemon balm, Sage, Horse Chestnut, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Imidazolidnyl Urea,Benzophenone-4,Fragrance, FD&amp;C yellow no.5


----------



## Amylee (Apr 22, 2007)

destiny616 said:
			
		

> Water/aqua, Cetyl Alcohol, Quatemium-18,squalane,Hydrolyzed Silk Protein, Cetrimonium Bromide, Stearyl Alcohol, Extracts of Chamomile, Nettle, Birch, Rosemary, Coltsfoot(plant), Horsetail(Plant), Lemon balm, Sage, Horse Chestnut, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Imidazolidnyl Urea,Benzophenone-4,Fragrance, FD&amp;C yellow no.5


 
Thank you very much Destiny   I've been looking for the ingredients but couldn't find anything online.

It definitely seems to be a protein conditioner sine there's silk protein high on the list. I'm going to try this one


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP............


----------



## Artemis (Sep 9, 2007)

Motowngirl has since re-vamped her site. Here are the updated links to the articles regarding conditioning:

http://www.motowngirl.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=98&Itemid=38

http://www.motowngirl.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=99&Itemid=38


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 9, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> Motowngirl has since re-vamped her site. Here are the updated links to the articles regarding conditioning:
> 
> http://www.motowngirl.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=98&Itemid=38
> 
> http://www.motowngirl.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=99&Itemid=38


 

thanks for posting the links!


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 15, 2007)

.......for Jessofpal.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 28, 2008)

I love this thread


----------



## Barbara (Dec 28, 2008)

Patricia said:


> I love this thread


 

So do I.


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 28, 2008)

envybeauty said:


> I have noticed some ladies refer to deep conditioning their hair simply by putting a regular conditioner on their hair and letting it sit for a while.  Some conditioners will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair no matter how LONG you leave it!
> 
> Regular conditioners just work on the surface of your hair shaft --they do not penetrate it. Deep conditioners penetrate the hair shaft to provide conditioning from within.  Letting a regular conditioner just sit on your hair will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair!
> 
> ...





I totally agree...i always check to make sure it says leave on for 15 minutes or more!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 28, 2008)

I just think that it depends on the person.  Me personally, I can't just use any old conditioner in my hair to DC it.  It doesn't really improve it and over time my hair gets brittle from lack of protein.  But I do know some ladies with long hair (like Yasjencon on youtube) who use plain old conditioner to DC and have grown their hair long and it still looks healthy.  I guess you just have to be aware of your hair's needs.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 29, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> I just think that it depends on the person. Me personally, I can't just use any old conditioner in my hair to DC it. It doesn't really improve it and over time my hair gets brittle from lack of protein. But I do know some ladies with long hair (like Yasjencon on youtube) who use plain old conditioner to DC and have grown their hair long and it still looks healthy. I guess you just have to be aware of your hair's needs.


 
IMO her hair is healthy, but she does absolutely nothing to it. I think every vid I've seen of her's she's got that rag on her head. "Benign neglect" is what they call it over at LHC  Regular old conditioner can work if you always keep your hair in a "bubble" world 

**This is not me "hating" or any of those other idiosyncracies, I'm just simply making an observation.**

That is all


----------



## Hot40 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow very happy I was able to find this thread. I thougth deep conditioning was when I sat under the dry with a conditioner and plastic cap for 5 min.
Just so I am clear it must be 15 min for a deep conditioner and I need to locate the right products?


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 29, 2008)

Hot... to be on the safe side look for deep conditioners that specifically say DEEP CONDITIONER/MASK on the jar.  It's not all about the minutes.  Also check out that motown girl link.


----------



## Hot40 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Hot... to be on the safe side look for deep conditioners that specifically say DEEP CONDITIONER/MASK on the jar. It's not all about the minutes. Also check out that motown girl link.


 
Thanks I will try the link again could not get it to open earlier today.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow I had no clue 
Thanks for this info 
I just added a list of other deep conditioners here --> Naturally Voguish


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. I've been failing at deep conditioning. 

Can deep conditions also function as regular conditions (used more frequently) or is that harmful for the hair?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 29, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Hot... to be on the safe side look for deep conditioners that specifically say DEEP CONDITIONER/MASK on the jar. It's not all about the minutes. Also check out that motown girl link.


 
I agree. It's not all about the minutes. Sometimes the package will say "deep-penetrating" or "infusing", or something luxurious like that.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 3, 2009)

Which HE conditioner is Motowngirl talking about? The pink one for color treated/damaged/dry hair? What about the Hello Hydration line by HE, can I use that one for DCing?


----------



## Lexib (Jan 3, 2009)

wow, just when I thought I had this hair thang on lock...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

Learning something new everyday.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 30, 2009)

Another fab thread - thanks OP.

Subscribing......


----------



## lowridin76 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use specific deep conditioners to DC, but have also been told that if you leave regular conditioner on...not necessarily for 3-5 mins. but leave it in a little before you rinse it out that it does nice things to your hair. I don't use regular conditioner often, so I can't say on way or the other.


----------



## Americka (Mar 17, 2010)

Good info here! Bumping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2010)

Gee Thanks For Bumping Americka.


----------



## Americka (Mar 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gee Thanks For Bumping Americka.



Knowledge is power, baby!!!


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree...I follow the 10-15 minute rule on my deep conditioners I make sure the ones i get specify to leave it on 10-15 mins....Instant or regular conditioners specify to rinse right away or leave 1-3 minutes.


----------



## Vashti (Mar 17, 2010)

Great information! Glad I found this thread!


----------



## simplyhair (Apr 23, 2010)

subscribing to read later


----------



## Kimiche (Apr 23, 2010)

Great thread.


----------



## sheca (Apr 23, 2010)

very good info, subscribin


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a question I hope someone will be able to answer it, if not I'll make a new thread and put a link to this one.

Okay, I understand that the point is cheapie conditioners don't penetrate the hair shaft, they just coat and lay down the cuticles versus deep conditioners that are able to go deeper than just the top layer of the hair.  

Although...

What about cheapie conditioners that DO have an ingredient or have ingredients that ARE able to penetrate? Such as Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Conditioner, it has hydrolyzed silk which is supposed to be a tiny molecule able to penetrate the entire hair shaft. So due to this, wouldn't that mean leaving HE LRT longer than the regular instant conditioner would be beneficial? 

Just a thought, since I just bought this product, it was around $2.50 CAD and because of the price it would be considered a cheapie conditioner. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 24, 2010)

Aireen said:


> I have a question I hope someone will be able to answer it, if not I'll make a new thread and put a link to this one.
> 
> Okay, I understand that the point is cheapie conditioners don't penetrate the hair shaft, they just coat and lay down the cuticles versus deep conditioners that are able to go deeper than just the top layer of the hair.
> 
> ...


Don't put too much into the "cheapie" aspect of it.  That really has nothing to do with it.  There's plenty of real dc's that are very cheap.  I use one that's like less than $3 for a tub of it and the price dosen't make the performance any less.  I guess people got into the habit of referring to instant conditioners as "cheapie conditioners".

To answer your question in the form of my opinion.  No, HE LTR wouldn't be a dc even though is has that ingredient in it.  If it says "deep conditioner", "mask", "deep penetrating", etc. than it's a dc, if not it's an instant.


----------



## Dposh167 (Apr 24, 2010)

Aireen said:


> I have a question I hope someone will be able to answer it, if not I'll make a new thread and put a link to this one.
> 
> Okay, I understand that the point is cheapie conditioners don't penetrate the hair shaft, they just coat and lay down the cuticles versus deep conditioners that are able to go deeper than just the top layer of the hair.
> 
> ...


 
(from what i remember since i'm never in the hair section)
yes....hydrolyzed silk has smaller molecules to penetrate. But it's not the only ingredient to rely on when wanting to DC aka....add moisture/protein deep within your shaft. Hydrolyzed silk will give u the protein aspect, but u also want those other strong moisturizing ingredients to give u the 'moisture aspect'


----------



## Aireen (Apr 24, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> Don't put too much into the "cheapie" aspect of it.  That really has nothing to do with it.  There's plenty of real dc's that are very cheap.  I use one that's like less than $3 for a tub of it and the price dosen't make the performance any less.  I guess people got into the habit of referring to instant conditioners as "cheapie conditioners".
> 
> To answer your question in the form of my opinion.  No, HE LTR wouldn't be a dc even though is has that ingredient in it.  If it says "deep conditioner", "mask", "deep penetrating", etc. than it's a dc, if not it's an instant.



Thanks for your reply, after your description and thinking it over I think I have a solid conclusion. 

*ETA :*



poochie167 said:


> (from what i remember since i'm never in the hair section)
> yes....hydrolyzed silk has smaller molecules to penetrate. But it's not the only ingredient to rely on when wanting to DC aka....add moisture/protein deep within your shaft. Hydrolyzed silk will give u the protein aspect, but u also want those other strong moisturizing ingredients to give u the 'moisture aspect'



Exactly what I realized after reading the Pokahontas' reply, among other things. Thank you for your input as well.


----------



## equestrian (Apr 24, 2010)

haha no wonder that herbal essences doesn't it do anything more when I leave it in overnight than for 3 minutes.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Apr 24, 2010)

envybeauty said:


> I have noticed some ladies refer to deep conditioning their hair simply by putting a regular conditioner on their hair and letting it sit for a while. Some conditioners will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair no matter how LONG you leave it!
> 
> Regular conditioners just work on the surface of your hair shaft --they do not penetrate it. Deep conditioners penetrate the hair shaft to provide conditioning from within. Letting a regular conditioner just sit on your hair will NEVER DEEP CONDITION your hair!
> 
> ...


 Here's the thing though, what if u added some high quality penetrating oils and such to the regular conditioner, thus turning it _into_ a deep conditioner? Would that be like adding "permanent color" to the to the "rinse"?


----------



## fluffylocks (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats why I dont understand the purpose of instant/cheap conditoners like v05 and stuff....if they just coat the hair.

I dont understand how they are beneficial if they dont actually go into the hair and do anything....Thats why i still dont really get co-washing with something like suave.

Do people use them becuase they deepconditon enough, and just use these as something after they shampoo to detangle their hair?
....Or do they help seal in the water in your hair?


When I use conditoners like suave and vo5, my hair always gets tangly, rough, and dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

fluffylocks said:


> Thats why I dont understand the purpose of instant/cheap conditoners like v05 and stuff....if they just coat the hair.
> 
> I dont understand how they are beneficial if they dont actually go into the hair and do anything....Thats why i still dont really get co-washing with something like suave.
> 
> ...


 
Personally, I never co-wash with these.  I use them specifically for rinsing out Henna/Indigo because they are 'cheaper' and they help to soften the hair.  And I don't mind dumping a bottle of it on my head for a Buck or Less.  That's their Sole Purpose, For Me.

And even when I use these for Hendigo rinsing, I will DC with something else. 

I think alot of Ladies like to co-wash with it, especially those that co-was frequently 3-5 times a week, because it is inexpensive and it does help to retain moisture and seal in oils.  That's why 'some of them' will also leave some in as a leave in.

If it works for them....Great.  

I just personally prefer to co-wash with other Conditioners.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 24, 2010)

fluffylocks said:


> Thats why I dont understand the purpose of instant/cheap conditoners like v05 and stuff....if they just coat the hair.
> 
> I dont understand how they are beneficial if they dont actually go into the hair and do anything....Thats why i still dont really get co-washing with something like suave.
> 
> ...


This is why i use them.  Your post is the reason why I don't feel that co-washing is very moisturizing.  I can't use co-washing as a means of moisturizing because i feel it's just coating the hair giving you the feeling that it's moisturized.


----------



## Tangie (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay then, a lot of dominican conditioners say to leave in for 2-3 minutes and rinse out (ie. Silicon Mix) but many use it as a deep conditioner with great results, myself included. So is it or is it not a deep condish?


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 24, 2010)

Tangie said:


> Okay then, a lot of dominican conditioners say to leave in for 2-3 minutes and rinse out (ie. Silicon Mix) but many use it as a deep conditioner with great results, myself included. So is it or is it not a deep condish?


I've used Silicon Mix and because of the ingredients and the fact that it states to leave on 2-3 minutes I do not consider it a dc.  

I have dc'd with it before i knew this.


----------



## kim (Apr 24, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> I've used Silicon Mix and because of the ingredients and the fact that it states to leave on 2-3 minutes I do not consider it a dc.
> 
> I have dc'd with it before i knew this.



Silicon is listed on the list several times as a deep conditioner. So I'm confused.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 24, 2010)

fluffylocks said:


> Thats why I dont understand the purpose of instant/cheap conditoners like v05 and stuff....*if they just coat the hair.*
> 
> I dont understand how they are beneficial if they dont actually go into the hair and do anything....Thats why i still dont really get co-washing with something like suave.
> 
> ...


 
The purpose of instant conditioners are indeed to coat your shaft and that is what locks moisture in. So I co-wash 3 times a week and my hair more moisturized than it's ever been. I don't deep condition other than pre-pooing with oils because I don't see the point. I WANT the water to lock into my hair so those instant conditioners are doing their job when they leave residue behind to lock in the moisture (which is water).

ETA: I do use a protein treatment once a month so I guess that counts as a DC


----------



## Bnster (Apr 24, 2010)

Ladies what do you use to co-wash to retain moisture verus what you use to deep condition? Thanks!


----------



## Tangie (Apr 24, 2010)

kim said:


> Silicon is listed on the list several times as a deep conditioner. So I'm confused.



Oops. I didn't get to click the link (I'm on my phone and it was taking forever to load it) so I just read the thread to gauge what it said. But this is why all take all things read with a grain of salt because by definition Silicon Mix would not be considered "deep" but it is used as such and with great results. So, do I stop using it as such because 1 article says so or keep doing what my hair loves? I'll go with the latter. But, I do agree that there are indeed some condishes that can never be a "deep" dc. At the end of the day, you have to just do what works for you.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 24, 2010)

Every product that I've tried that says it's for DEEP conditioning, it feels like what a regular conditioner would do... just sit on the hair strands. Once I rinse the deep conditioner out, my hair feels the same as if I was rinsing a regular conditioner out of my hair.


----------



## CurlTalk (Apr 24, 2010)

So is Aussie Deeeep 3 Minute Miracle a DC? It claims to be deep in the title, yet it instructs use for only 3 minutes, leaving me quite confused.


----------



## Spring (Apr 24, 2010)

For a moisture deep conditioning treatment you certainly can achieve that with Suave Naturals..  Water is what the hair shaft must have and coconut oil definitely penetrates the hair shaft, and olive oil seals quite nicely.  Suave provides a nice base without the expense.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 25, 2010)

kim said:


> Silicon is listed on the list several times as a deep conditioner. So I'm confused.



This is just how i feel about it after reading the ingredients.  Its basically made up of cones and mineral oil.


----------



## Spring (Apr 25, 2010)

Another plus for Suave Tropical Coconut making it a great base for deep conditioning, is that it does contain Silk Amino Acids and Nettle (which also contain Amino Acids).  Silk Amino Acids make the hair durable and can penetrate the entire hair shaft (not simply coating the cuticle).


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 25, 2010)

The first couple of times I used Suave Naturals tropical coconut I though it was great. And it smells fantastic. Once I mixed it in with some leftover Humectress. After a couple of weeks though, it was just like rinsing my hair with body lotion. Even after I clarified it was still just blah. 

That's what it reminds me of. A cheap body lotion that smells amazing, but an hour later your skin's dry again.


----------



## Roseann (Apr 25, 2010)

I am going to go out on a limb here and disagree to this statement.
If you find a cheaper OTC conditioner and look at it's ingredients sometimes you will get lucky and see that they have some really good things in them for your hair. Who's to say that they don't penetrate your hair shaft?
I would never be adverse to mixing up some of my cheap suave conditioner with some olive and coconut oil....apply a heat cap and go to town.
Here are the ingredients listed on a bottle of Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut Conditioner:
Ingredients :
_Water (Aqua), Cetyl Alcohol; Tocopheryl Acetate [Vitamin E Acetate];  Freesia Refracta (Freesia Refracta) Extract [Freesia Extract]; Aloe  Barbadensis (Aloe Barbadensis) Gel [Aloe Vera]; Cetrimonium Chloride;  Fragrance (Parfum); Potassium Chloride; Distearyldimonium Chloride;  Disodium EDTA; DMDM Hydantoin; Glycerin; Methylchloroisothiazolinone;  Propylene Glycol; Methylisothiazolinone, FD&C Blue No. 1 (Cl 42090),  FD&C Green No. 3 (Cl 42053).

_While I will agree that many of the latter ingredients listed here your hair could live without some of the former....like the Vit E, Aloe and all the extracts can do wonders for your hair. If you couple this with your favorite hair lovin' oils and apply a little bit of heat I can not see why your hair would not love it no matter how long you choose to sit with it on your head.

Whatever works for you and your hair....there is no right or wrong here_.



_


gissellr78 said:


> I totally agree...i always check to make sure it says leave on for 15 minutes or more!!!


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

Spring said:


> Another plus for Suave Tropical Coconut making it a great base for deep conditioning, is that it does contain Silk Amino Acids and Nettle (which also contain Amino Acids). Silk Amino Acids make the hair durable and can penetrate the entire hair shaft (not simply coating the cuticle).


 
hey Spring!
great info! i never knew Nettle has Amino Acids!
i also drink Nettle Tea (and do hair rinses with it).

i can't ingest the Amino Acids in capsule form without pains, but Amino Acids are in the Nettle tea, i can add some of the tea to my dc's to get some added Amino Acids.....does that sound logical to you ladies?     

thanks!


----------



## angelica_lisa (Apr 26, 2010)

The Dominican salon I used to go to used to deep condition my hair with Silicon Mix for 20 minutes, and I always had good results. They had a lot of different conditioners (from leave in to the heavy duty protein), so I doubt they would use it as a DC if it wasn't meant for one.

I use V05 Strawberries and cream for co-washing, CoN Nourishing Conditioner mixed with castor oil for a regular conditioner, and ORS Replenishing Conditioner for a deep conditioner. All 3 makes my hair nice and soft - just depends on the level of moisture that my hair needs at the time.

Like someone said - do what works best for your hair. If a product you're using for a DC works for your hair, then I wouldn't worry too much if someone else says something different. Everyone will not be able to use the same products with the same results - heck I can't even use the same product all of the time if my hair needs something different lol.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 26, 2010)

I didn't know dc'ing got people so defensive.  Some of the responses are getting kinda.....well, lol.  It's not that serious to me.  I don't even feel that dc's are doing a whole heck of a lot.  When i do use one i want to be sure it is one so i only use it if it says it's a deep con....simple as that.  I hate dc'ing so i won't waste my time with something i'm unsure about.

If you'd like to put Suave on you head for 2 days by all means do it *shrug*.  

The point of dc'ing is to moisturize down into the hair shaft (penetrate) so most likely it won't feel much different than using an instant conditioner on the outside because it's within the hair shaft (this is how I see it) so to be sure i'm using the right thing I use my own judgement which includes looking at ingredients, weather it's packaged as a dc/mask, how long it says leave it on, etc.  There is no set rule or product, do your research and use your own judgement.


----------



## Spring (Apr 26, 2010)

grow said:


> hey Spring!
> great info! i never knew Nettle has Amino Acids!
> i also drink Nettle Tea (and do hair rinses with it).
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I read that on an ingredient website about the amino acids in Nettle.  Do you buy your tea locally or do you have to buy it online?  I would love to try Nettle tea as a hair rinse .


----------



## Spring (Apr 26, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> I didn't know dc'ing got people so defensive. Some of the responses are getting kinda.....well, lol. It's not that serious to me. I don't even feel that dc's are doing a whole heck of a lot. When i do use one i want to be sure it is one so i only use it if it says it's a deep con....simple as that. I hate dc'ing so i won't waste my time with something i'm unsure about.
> 
> If you'd like to put Suave on you head for 2 days by all means do it *shrug*.
> 
> *The point of dc'ing is to moisturize down into the hair shaft* (penetrate) so most likely it won't feel much different than using an instant conditioner on the outside because it's within the hair shaft (this is how I see it) so to be sure i'm using the right thing I use my own judgement which includes looking at ingredients, weather it's packaged as a dc/mask, how long it says leave it on, etc. There is no set rule or product, do your research and use your own judgement.


 
Hi Pokahontas.

Wouldn't water (full saturation from washing and conditioning) and oil (coconut or olive) accomplish this alone without expensive over the counter conditioners?  TIA


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 26, 2010)

Spring said:


> Hi Pokahontas.
> 
> Wouldn't water (full saturation from washing and conditioning) and oil (coconut or olive) accomplish this alone without expensive over the counter conditioners?  TIA


I'm no expert, but i can tell you my opinion.  Yes i think I think coconut oil or evoo would do a good job at penetrating the hair shaft.  I often coat my freshly washed, dry hair in CO before applying my dc, great results.


----------



## mimi0410 (Apr 26, 2010)

CurlTalk said:


> So is Aussie Deeeep 3 Minute Miracle a DC? It claims to be deep in the title, yet it instructs use for only 3 minutes, leaving me quite confused.


 
I agree it is a contradiction of terms. Even though it has a claim of deep in the title...based on the intructions its more of an instant conditoner (at least for me).


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 26, 2010)

Very informative thread!


----------



## Leona28 (Oct 2, 2012)

The link for deep conditioners at the start of this thread is no longer available.


----------

